# Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Trying to get at least 25 old skool Audis to show up for the Auto Show. If we get 25, we get a free tent and banner. I'll be there and a bunch of others from AW. Would love to have Vortexers join in. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/4000/msgs/52673.phtml


_Modified by duandcc at 11:33 AM 3-4-2004_


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

i should be there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (MtnSurferX)*

Carlisle is off the hook!
I will give it some serious thought.
I might get some of the ur quattro brotheren in the action as well.
I'll cross post this.


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (Sepp)*

I'm close enough, guess I ought to go too...
Keep us posted.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (stockeasyvr6)*

Bump^. Keepin' it near the top!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

Oh, PLEASE sign up via the AW thread, and follow the directions there. We need everyone to be pre-registered to get the free tent...


----------



## audiquattroturbo (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Oh, PLEASE sign up via the AW thread, and follow the directions there. We need everyone to be pre-registered to get the free tent...

start a thread here


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (audiquattroturbo)*

No. The reason we want it all in one thread is so that we can get a final headcount and we all have to reserve under the same club name if we want the free staging area/parking area and tent and having threads going on in more than one place is gonna make it ugly. ...


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

wish i didnt have intentions of getting my CGT off the road in the beginning of may. i would love to come out there for that








-Greg


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (Strictly Gravy)*

Hold off until early June.







we need as many old but nice Audis to show up as possible...and CGT SBs are rare as hens teeth...only 856 imported...


----------



## NoNonsense (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

Hey Dave...how old is "old"? I do some work from time to time in Carlisle and would be willing to show up, but my baby isn't even 10 years old yet.
Maybe i should just come and check it out, but I was cuious if you'd need an extra head in the count.
cheers!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (NoNonsense)*

I think usually Audis get classified as "old" when they are pre-A4. That seemed to mark a big change in the success of the corporation (at least in America) and almost a new era of Audis. Thats my thoughts, although it might not pertain to this gathering


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (billzcat1)*

I thend to agree with Richard, pre A4 is "Old Skool"...but in the scase ALL Audis are welcome to join in our reindeer games...


----------



## NoNonsense (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

I dunno if my car wants to know that she's old, but I've already accepted that fact! Well, you can count me in then...I'll be there! Not sure if my car is show quality, but i'll still make an appearance!
cheers!


----------



## NoNonsense (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (NoNonsense)*

OK, I lied. I just looked up my academic calendar and realized that my graduation is on may 22nd. I thought it was the week before







....I won't be able to make it that weekend.







Sorry!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (NoNonsense)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoNonsense* »_I dunno if my car wants to know that she's old, 

Old, usually turns into something more appealing to the ears such as "classic" "vintage" antique"
Which brings up my next post.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Which brings up my next post.

What next post?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

I was going to ask the general forum as to what constitutes a "classic" car, year wise in age.
20, 22 years????


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (Sepp)*

Bump!^


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

Ok, we've finally worked out the details on how to sign up for the GTG is in Carlisle, PA on May 21-May 23 (Import & Kit/Replicar Nationals). I think it will be easiest for most people if we all shoot to show up Saturday, May 22, gates open at 7am. he fee to pre-register a car is $15. This includes "show field registration" for up to two adults per car into the event, admission stickers, and a "goody bag". You must register you, your car, and any passenger you may have at http://www.carsatcarlisle.com/...de=IN. The thing with this is we must ALL register under the same car club name in order to qualify for the free tent. Register under and use *"AudiWorld Car Club"* on the form please. Now, about the tent. We must have 25 people/cars register (i.e. pay the $15) BEFORE we're entitled to a free 20x20 tent. It looks like you can pay online for this as well through that link. **After you register, please email Morgan (one of the GTG organizers): [email protected] so she can keep a thorough record of who's in/who's out for sure! You can read all the gory details on this at http://forums.audiworld.com/4000/msgs/52673.phtml
Hopefully I'll see a bunch of you there....


_Modified by duandcc at 8:11 AM 3-5-2004_


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

Well, i guess I'm bringing the 4000 and the GLI, na, piss on it, I'm just gonna bring the 4000. hopefully by then she'll have suspension and some nice wheels


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (DubinBuffalo)*

If you need a hotel, you'd better book one quick! They are filling up fast....


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

if you can bring trailered cars im def there...it will at least roll and steer


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (glibobbo21)*

I'm sure you can...and you MUST!


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

i hope i can be considered and old school audi since everything but the shell will be a 4000


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

I think I might have to come down for this


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

Would 98 be considered old skool, cause I'm kool with that old skool quattro crowd.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (quickautotech)*

All Audis are welcome! But no, 98 would not be Old School IMHO. But please join is. 
Oh, I'm quite sure the Golf Quattro will be mroe than welcome. remember it is the Import & Kit Car show...you basically made your town kit car...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

Bump! Only 5 have registered. so far...come on guys, join in the fun...


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

well im not sure i can go yet, is there a deadline?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (glibobbo21)*

In order to qualify for the free tent and metting area, we need 25 registered cars by April 22...


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

This is the wekend after the Sport Compact show isn't it, the one with the fake Cobra's and Fierrorarri's, it's called the Import/Kit car nationals? How come your going to this one and not the sport compact one?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (DubinBuffalo)*

it's not jsut kit cars. it's the Import & Kit car Nationals. There are a lot of Euro clubs that go to this one. The Import show the weekend before is about 99.8% R I C E.


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

Yeah, I have been to the Sport Comapct one a few time, definately more on the RICE side of things, but still had a good time. This one is the show that hasd the older euro stuff, like MGB's and Triumphs and Austin Healy's. I wish I could go to both


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (DubinBuffalo)*

Oh, aslo note that the Sport Compact show got kicked out of Carlisle for being WAY too rowdy.. They now have to have it in Harrisburg.


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

Yeah, some people can't act civil and ruin it for everyone


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (DubinBuffalo)*

But, I heard that some of the imprt girlies were doing the "girls gone wild" stuff...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Which I would be it why they got kicked out of Carlisle...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Bump! We've got 15 cars signed up so far...need 25! Come on guys...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

Damn!
It's the same weekend as the 2nd ur quattro preservation get together!
Too many things to do....


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (Sepp)*

Get them to come to the show!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Carlisle, PA GTG May 22nd (duandcc)*

It's being held in CT. on the 22nd There was 23 urq's there last year!!!!!


----------

